# Die for fork



## toyman (Jun 14, 2019)

Anybody out the got a new or used die for the fork on a bicycle.Would take one with or without a handle.Also,What is the  size of the die.I know the thread count is 24


----------



## TieDye (Jun 14, 2019)

1 inch by 24 tpi.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jun 14, 2019)

you can get them on eBay brand new for like $20.  I got one there and it worked just fine.  I'd recommend the handle with it myself, since you need slight downward pressure along with the side twisting.  But, many people get away without the handle.


----------



## TieDye (Jun 14, 2019)

My husband made his own handle at work. 
Deb


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 15, 2019)

I have a bran new handle for  30.00  shipped to,your  door will fit  your  die I  bought  two only need one picture of both  sides  fits  2 inch out side



 d



iameter  round dies
1 inch 24  tpi


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2019)

chuck makes these holders,,,I LOVE mine!!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/die-holder.147043/


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2019)

I was expecting to see a fork to die for.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 15, 2019)

toyman said:


> Anybody out the got a new or used die for the fork on a bicycle.Would take one with or without a handle.Also,What is the  size of the die.I know the thread count is 24



If youre cleaning up old threads its best to use a thread file. This will "dress" the bad threads without cutting into the good metal. A die will cut into the metal and make the threads loose.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 15, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> If youre cleaning up old threads its best to use a thread file. This will "dress" the bad threads without cutting into the good metal. A die will cut into the metal and make the threads loose.



Not true, in addition, it is probably easier for a novice to cause damage with a file.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 15, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Not true, in addition, it is probably easier for a novice to cause damage with a file.



Well,Allrighty then. I think a novice would most certainly do more damage with a die.  I’d think it would take an extra extra heavy hand to destroy threads with a THREAD FILE. I’ve used both many times over the years


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 15, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Not true, in addition, it is probably easier for a novice to cause damage with a file.



Not with a 24 pitch thread file. A die can cross thread if it isn’t started straight and timed with the existing threads. A thread file follows the existing threads, only removing material that is mashed into them. I’ve been a machinist for 35 years, a thread file is the right way to dress these threads.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 15, 2019)

IV USED  MY  1 INCH 24 TPI  FOR  YEARS  NEVER NAF ANY TROUBLE  CHASING THREADS OR  MAKING NEW ONES  BUT  ILL  GIVE U SOME GOOD ADVICE  GET A  GOOD   DIE  NOT  A  CHEEP  ONE ULL KOWE  WHAT   I MEAN  WHEN U  GET IT


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 15, 2019)

chucksoldbikes said:


> IV USED  MY  1 INCH 24 TPI  FOR  YEARS  NEVER NAF ANY TROUBLE  CHASING THREADS OR  MAKING NEW ONES  BUT  ILL  GIVE U SOME GOOD ADVICE  GET A  GOOD   DIE  NOT  A  CHEEP  ONE ULL KOWE  WHAT   I MEAN  WHEN U  GET IT



Yes, Chinese/Harbor Freight dies will only work one time if you’re lucky.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 19, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> Not with a 24 pitch thread file. A die can cross thread if it isn’t started straight and timed with the existing threads. A thread file follows the existing threads, only removing material that is mashed into them. I’ve been a machinist for 35 years, a thread file is the right way to dress these threads.View attachment 1015445



Yes, of course, if cross threaded, the die will cause damage.  That's not the point. Damage can be caused with a file. This wanted ad is about finding a die, not about the merits of a file. People often want a die to extend the threads. Try doing that with your file.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 19, 2019)

Keep it up and Im gonna hack this to bon fires


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 19, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Keep it up and Im gonna hack this to bon fires



You are the one to steer this thread into an argument, instead of helping the author find a die.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 19, 2019)

With a thread file you can repair 8 different pitches of thread, of any diameter,  with one tool! Do that with your die.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 19, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> I was expecting to see a fork to die for.



Here you go or is it the other one?




Cheapest is to find someone with one and borrow it. Buy them a beer.  I mean how many girls bike forks do you really need to convert?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2019)

PM of actual help sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> With a thread file you can repair 8 different pitches of thread, of any diameter,  with one tool! Do that with your die.



Yes sir! I worked as a machinist in an electric motor repair shop for years, I almost used the thread files everyday. Barry


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Yes sir! I worked as a machinist in an electric motor repair shop for years, I almost used the thread files everyday. Barry



Yep, a thread file isn’t really a file at all, it’s more of a shaping tool ground to restore the shape and pitch of boogered up threads. You can’t really over do it if you keep the tool perpendicular to the threads, it will only remove material that doesn’t fit its profile.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2019)

I went down to a local bike shop and ordered my die. It's Japanese made, good quality.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I went down to a local bike shop and ordered my die. It's Japanese made, good quality.



The Japanese make some of the best tooling available. Mitsubishi Carbide and Sandvik are huge in the machining industry.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2019)

not sure what the original poster is fixing but I had some threads that were boogered up pretty good at the very top. the thread file was the perfect tool for that. I may not have been able to even start the threads with a die, but more important than that I did not have a die.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 30, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Well,Allrighty then. I think a novice would most certainly do more damage with a die.  I’d think it would take an extra extra heavy hand to destroy threads with a THREAD FILE. I’ve used both many times over the years



you can adjust the cutting depth to some extent on the die with the screw that sits in the slot on the side of the die.


----------

